# Hunting with a PFS



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone hunt with a pfs? Just wondering. I don't ever really here much about it and haven't seen any hunting pictures using them.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have but it's not my go to for hunting I did it just to see if I could.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I do all of hunting and almost all of my stump shooting with a of a style shooter. I have the tweak and twist so ingrained into my style of shooting that I haven't had a fork hit in forever.

I have taken 6 squirrels now with my little bark on of a shooter using wal Mart green bands cut 1 to 3/4 inch at 10 inch relaxed band set. My draw is right about 48 inches nearly full butterfly. This sends marbles zipping plenty fast to harvest small game. Field proven time and again.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Every time I tried spelling PFS it changed the words to of a' lol. Hope y'all know what I meant


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I try to shoot pfs but I'm not good at long range like I am with a larger slingshot. I normally shoot a bill hayes seal sniper.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

why does your accuracy change does your technique change from a pfs to a large frame


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

i carry a pickle fork but i usually dont use it as a main hunting tool.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

bigron said:


> why does your accuracy change does your technique change from a pfs to a large frame


 He probably can't sight it in at 10m like the hayes slingshot. He lacks practice.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I shoot them a little different from each other. It probably is just a lack of practice. The seal sniper just deals a lot more natural to me but I have practiced with it more. I also like the PFS because it is so small and it's fun to shoot also. I Just started watching pfshooter on YouTube. I'm hoping I can pick up a few tips. The guy is amazing.


----------



## zap (Nov 26, 2014)

I use pfs on snakes mostly.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I have hunt with a pfs but not with a normal draw...I dont like the short draw type I only use butterfly just like Master Arturo explains in this video...he is the man that pull my interest to pfs

https://www.youtube.com/user/Arturito0350/videos


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Njones said:


> I shoot them a little different from each other. It probably is just a lack of practice. The seal sniper just deals a lot more natural to me but I have practiced with it more. I also like the PFS because it is so small and it's fun to shoot also. I Just started watching pfshooter on YouTube. I'm hoping I can pick up a few tips. The guy is amazing.


that's my buddy Daryl yea you don't get better with a pickle fork than him he is a bad a55 with one,on this forum his name was Dgui but he doesn't come on here anymore he is working on a couple new videos for his you tube channel,i just talked to him about a week ago


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Bigron, I agree. I haven't seen anybody better. I also like that he doesn't have to have anything fancy to shoot good. Just a small piece of plywood and a jigsaw. The PFS I have is actually close to the OPFS but it's cut out of a cutting board. HDPE I think is what it is.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I've tried however that was before i learned that you're ammo has to be able to pass through the fork gap. 1/2 in. steel doesn't pass through a 1/4 in. slot.......


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

Njones said:


> Does anyone hunt with a pfs? Just wondering. I don't ever really here much about it and haven't seen any hunting pictures using them.


I hunt Squirrels and Rabbits with a slingshot. I have some set up with heavier bands or tubes.

Most of the time when I go hunting with a rifle or a shotgun, I carry a PFS in my jacket pocket with a handful of Hex Nuts for ammo.


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

gabeb said:


> I've tried however that was before i learned that you're ammo has to be able to pass through the fork gap. 1/2 in. steel doesn't pass through a 1/4 in. slot.......


If you are shooting through the forks your ammo definitely needs to be smaller than the gap. PFS can use ammo way larger than the gap. I've seen a few that don't have a gap at all! When I shoot frameless over my index finger there is no gap and I use anything from bbs to marbles.








You can see here that a marble would be far too big to fit through the gap but since the ammo travels over the forks instead of through them it is no problem at all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

patsy1122 said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried however that was before i learned that you're ammo has to be able to pass through the fork gap. 1/2 in. steel doesn't pass through a 1/4 in. slot.......
> ...


I have since learned the right way, at the time I liked to try to flip the ammo over


----------

